# //// Friday Pictures>>>>>



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've posted the first one, but here it is again.
Pickle time!
Half of my tater harvest.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

New addition to family Aussie Shepard


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My Grandsons 3rd place. 4-H skeet shoot.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Took this when I was in Shanghai back in Feb. Needless to say I was a worried a bit to eat the food. Of course my Chinese co-workers were having a good laugh with my facial expressions.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Navy maternity issue! 

******* surround sound

2 Deer shot on the same ranch...note the color variation! 

I usually dont put this kind of stuff here...but these were funny! :rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Knife I had been working on, just about ready to start polishing and I dropped it. 

Fishing lure to add to collection and I have a gold and pink as well. Thinking about skipping the eyes on the next ones.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

bill said:


> Knife I had been working on, just about ready to start polishing and I dropped it.
> 
> Fishing lure to add to collection and I have a gold and pink as well. Thinking about skipping the eyes on the next ones.


How about sending me all your dropped boo-boo's?Beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a crab i did for a customer this week.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Big Airboat I passed while on I-10
4 Engines


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*New Braunfels 2015*

Great weekend.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Wife and I were in Portland, Maine and Boston all last week. It was a good time!
1. One of the many local beers
2. Am I doing this right?
3. Small lighthouse in Casco Bay
4. Portland Head Light
5. Old fort that housed many cannons back in the day
6. Dimillo's floating restaurant (awesome lobster mac 'n' cheese!)
7. Boat tour of Casco Bay


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*continued*

Tour of Fenway Park


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Speakers in the boat. .suicide knob added..dog tired of the rain. .and a new brew like the name


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My job site is so flooded the flamingos are setting up shop.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bill that's really good work; that lure is amazing lol.

Harbor I didn't know your oldest was going to make you a GrandPa...Congratulations!

Great pictures everyone.

TH


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Pedistal Mako!!!!

















.........And prey!!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> View attachment 2215490


Is your wife a red head??

Dogs/pups are red.......Smoker is red.

Just figuring.....you like red 

Hope your dogs/pups are doing well....ours is doing fantastic and can't wait for hunting season!!


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

My daughter, wife, and I at my daughter's sweet 16
My daughter and I dancing on clouds
My pitbull Spike 10 years ago....RIP
Spike and I enjoying a cold one
The day after Spike passed away we saw him in the sky!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

First time and probably not the last for stitches.

















Cleaning blood off the wall after we got back from the ER









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

The ruler of the roost. 7lbs of spoiled rotteness.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> My job site is so flooded the flamingos are setting up shop.


Flamingos? You mean Rosietta spoonbills


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Replaced the tattered flags. 








Squirrel checking out a squealer


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

My oldest son prom last weekend








Him and his buddies 








My better half and me








Best Michelada in San Antonio! Palladium Movie theater


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

thabeezer said:


> First time and probably not the last for stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor lil guy i know his pain hit the bottom of my parents stereo when i was 2 hope his heals like mine you have to really look to see it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Flamingos? You mean Rosietta spoonbills


And you mean, Roseate Spoonbills.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Random...so y'all can get through this Friday at the office. Happy Memorial day to my 2 cool family!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bill said:


> Knife I had been working on, just about ready to start polishing and I dropped it.
> 
> Fishing lure to add to collection and I have a gold and pink as well. Thinking about skipping the eyes on the next ones.


You always do fine work. Love the lure and the turquoise inlay on the knife.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fangard said:


> And you mean, Roseate Spoonbills.


Sure. Thanks teach.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

*Let's not forget what this weekend is about!*

.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Lake Somerville Big Creek*

11' above level, wow!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Sure. Thanks teach.


You may need Rosietta Stone...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Sure. Thanks teach.


Just busting your chops, Salt.

But you were spot on in the fact that they were spoonbill(s).


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

wow is right Redspeck, great pic!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Funny thing , I did not take the second picture of the flood, but that person was right were I was.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Getting ready for the Rockport art fest


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Crawfish!*

Crawfish!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont knowif peeps read the menu. no time today to list.. but Craoker is on it.:rotfl:..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Flamingos? You mean Rosietta spoonbills


Says the birdwatcher


----------



## marekmh (Jul 12, 2012)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Big Airboat I passed while on I-10
> 4 Engines


when did you see it? i saw it last friday 5-15-15 heading west close to Orange. heck of an airboat for sure!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

mostly been fishing for bait and small fish lately because of the storms that wont leave texas alone heres a few fish..
































gar bait..








more gar bait and a confused catfish..








microlight gear vs big common carp..








go away flooding..the trinity is 35 feet of water higher than it normally is..








gar bait








this is what i want..


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*My cousin fishing*

My cousin and I fishing with a guide in Matagorda. The guides dog jumped in the photo.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

older pic from last year but still awesome haha. mr gar is trying to bite my toes and then released himself


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

marekmh said:


> when did you see it? i saw it last friday 5-15-15 heading west close to Orange. heck of an airboat for sure!


yep, I was on my way back from New Iberia. We must have been a close to each other. I passed the airboat in Orange and stopped in Beaumont, got back on the interstate and took the picture between Beaumont and Winnie.

I knew I was not the only person on the board to see it.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Tex-Cajun said:


> yep, I was on my way back from New Iberia. We must have been a close to each other. I passed the airboat in Orange and stopped in Beaumont, got back on the interstate and took the picture between Beaumont and Winnie.
> 
> I knew I was not the only person on the board to see it.


They are using it down here in Corpus to help in the job to replace one of the big power line poles that snapped just north of the JFK during high winds last week. It closed the ICW for 24 hours.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got my East Texas buck back from the taxidermist


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Says the birdwatcher


Der der der. Say the server boy. more beans please.. :rotfl:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Der der der. Say the server boy. more beans please.. :rotfl:


Server boy? Can u elaborate? What the heck are you talking about? shouldn't you be servicing your fork lift for tommorow?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Server boy? Can u elaborate? What the heck are you talking about? shouldn't you be servicing your fork lift for tommorow?


Do you have any pics to post on this thread Mr. two Scoops?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

here is what I scoop


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

new baby her name is lucy.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Just got my East Texas buck back from the taxidermist


Nice


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> new baby her name is lucy.


Good for yall bud!! She is adorable. ..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

okmajek said:


> Good for yall bud!! She is adorable. ..


The puppy or the young lady?? LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> The puppy or the young lady?? LOL


Both are my ladys! Stay back lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> The puppy or the young lady?? LOL


Both


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Both are my ladys! Stay back lol


Gotcha!! :wink:

Have a good holiday weekend bro!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Both


Thanks ya halse


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

dbarham said:


> here is what I scoop


That should piz some contractors off about 11:45 a.m.

Good job!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

My boy. Got him a pretty nice girl from a pretty nice family. Parents asked to me us prior to them allowing their daughter to go to prom with Bigeaux.

Proud Pop right here...


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Big Airboat I passed while on I-10
> 4 Engines


There were 2 of those in the water near Billings Bait Camp in Corpus today... they sure are impressive


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> That should piz some contractors off about 11:45 a.m.
> 
> Good job!


That's what we do this one was for BASF


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dbarham said:


> That's what we do this one was for BASF


Where and when. I didn't hear anything about it and I've been killing myself out there for the last 10 days.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BretE said:


> Where and when. I didn't hear anything about it and I've been killing myself out there for the last 10 days.....


That one was off 225 we do freeport and chemical rd too


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dbarham said:


> That one was off 225 we do freeport and chemical rd too


Gotcha.....I'm at Freeport. I was wondering how I missed that!....thx for posting back....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

We cater at the 1000 block there usually for infinity


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

know this place BretE?


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Big Airboat I passed while on I-10
> 4 Engines


I think that is the boat I saw in Corpus. They had two of them, fixing some broken power poles in the middle of Corpus Christi Bay.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dbarham said:


> We cater at the 1000 block there usually for infinity


They've actually been taking very good care of us with the issues we're dealing with. I was just curious how I missed hearing about your feed. Looks great!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Let's fish!!!*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

dbarham said:


> know this place BretE?


That looks awesome!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, well maybe there is one person I'll give my spot up too


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Circa 1946, Debutante Ball,, Wichita Falls My Mom and Dad on the right


----------

